# New model (?) Moon Watch (Lunar Pilot)?



## ExMachina

Just noticed this: https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/96A225.html

So looks like the no-date dial from the black edition, with a "polished" case and a domed sapphire.

Anybody seen one of these in the flesh? Really looks like the "ideal" moon watch, but I'm curious to know if the domed crystal improves or diminished legibility.


----------



## guspech750

Looks good. Looks damn good. I the domed crystal looks good as does the no date. I have the black PVD no date and love the no date dial.

Inbeforeiwishitwassmallercrowd 

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## AimPub55

I bought the newest 96A225 version of the Bulova Lunar Pilot last week from Lord & Taylor online. They had the best price of all the online/brick & mortar stores.
I set the time to the atomic clock and it has not deviated in the week I've had the watch.
I've owned 2 Omega Speedmasters and my opinion is this Bulova is the best time keeper of the two. Friends and acquaintances have remarked how stunning the watch is.
I will proudly wear a $431 watch and leave the two costing $6,750 in their boxes.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

AimPub55 said:


> I bought the newest 96A225 version of the Bulova Lunar Pilot last week from Lord & Taylor online. They had the best price of all the online/brick & mortar stores.
> I set the time to the atomic clock and it has not deviated in the week I've had the watch.
> I've owned 2 Omega Speedmasters and my opinion is this Bulova is the best time keeper of the two. Friends and acquaintances have remarked how stunning the watch is.
> I will proudly wear a $431 watch and leave the two costing $6,750 in their boxes.
> Just my 2 cents worth.


Do you have any pictures showing the crystal and case finishing?


----------



## AimPub55

Sorry, I do not. I saw this new 96A225 version on the Bulova website and matched it with the Lord and Taylor website.
The case is polished and the crystal is anti-reflective, curved sapphire.


----------



## tinknocker

AimPub55 said:


> I bought the newest 96A225 version of the Bulova Lunar Pilot last week from Lord & Taylor online. They had the best price of all the online/brick & mortar stores.
> I set the time to the atomic clock and it has not deviated in the week I've had the watch.
> I've owned 2 Omega Speedmasters and my opinion is this Bulova is the best time keeper of the two. Friends and acquaintances have remarked how stunning the watch is.
> I will proudly wear a $431 watch and leave the two costing $6,750 in their boxes.
> Just my 2 cents worth.


Apples and oranges, quartz and mechanical.


----------



## AimPub55

tinknocker said:


> Apples and oranges, quartz and mechanical.


I agree. The mechanisms are quite different. The 2 Speedmasters are great watches with great history, but I compare the time of the watch I am planning to wear each day with the atomic clock before I put on the watch. I have to reset the Speedys and I haven't had to reset the Bulova Lunar Pilot. I wear watches for aesthetics and favor time accuracy more.


----------



## ExMachina

AimPub55 said:


> Sorry, I do not. I saw this new 96A225 version on the Bulova website and matched it with the Lord and Taylor website.
> The case is polished and the crystal is anti-reflective, curved sapphire.


Like how polished? Mirror polished? The official Bulova pics are really terrible


----------



## AimPub55

Mirror polished.


----------



## 20nickels

Nice looking watch.


----------



## therion

I'd really like to see some real life pics of the new version, the case finish looks exactly as the old one on website stock photos.


----------



## AimPub55

Here is a quick photo.


----------



## AimPub55

Here is another quick photo.


----------



## Siwash

Prefer the brushed. And at 42mm total.


----------



## sriracha

Make it 40-42mm and it’ll sell out. Had the 45mm and it was too clunky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Hi AimPub55,

Thank you, very much for the pictures.
I like it, must be amazing in person, the curves on this case are really nice, together with the 
crystal edge... wow...

Enjoy it to the fullest!

Best regards.


----------



## Ultrasport

Wasn't aware of this new model... thanks for posting. I have an original Speedy in Hesalite/Sapphire, and one of the Bulova strap models with all the goodies and one on the bracelet (which I REALLY like) and now, thanks to this thread, a polished one on NATO. A quick search of the web found it for just over $300.00 and I had to have it.

Trying not to have to buy another storage box but threads like this aren't helping! 

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Ron521

You will never see this watch with THIS movement in a 40-42mm case. Even the original mechanical watch was 43 + mm (43.7 I believe).

The movement is large enough that if the case were scaled down to that size, keeping the same proportions and styling, the movement would no longer fit.

Bulova is surely aware of the popularity of the 40-42mm size. If it were at all possible, they would offer this movement in a case that size, but they don't.

None of their Precisionist Chronographs are in the 40-42mm range.

Here is the watch as it is, with the back removed.









The raised boss into which the back threads is 40mm. So, 40mm is the smallest possible size required to house the movement and still have a screwed in back.

If you remove metal larger than 40mm, you lose the shape of the lugs, shoulders, bezel...everything that gives the watch it's distinctive shape and style.

You would end up with a simple cylindrical case with tapered lugs.

If you want a 40-42mm watch, you would have to give up that special movement, and use a conventional quartz movement.


----------



## therion

Ultrasport said:


> Wasn't aware of this new model... thanks for posting. I have an original Speedy in Hesalite/Sapphire, and one of the Bulova strap models with all the goodies and one on the bracelet (which I REALLY like) and now, thanks to this thread, a polished one on NATO. A quick search of the web found it for just over $300.00 and I had to have it.
> 
> Trying not to have to buy another storage box but threads like this aren't helping!
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve


Where did you find one at this price?


----------



## Ultrasport

therion said:


> Where did you find one at this price?


I'm new to the forum and I certainly want to respect the forum rules. My understanding is I can't mention another (possibly competing) website so I won't at this point but if you do a search for that mocel, I'm sure the website will show up......

Steve


----------



## patr1ckd

therion said:


> Where did you find one at this price?


I have one incoming from an online shop after a search on Google. It came to $267 shipped after $20 off for first purchase on the website. 30 day returns.

I didn't realize it was polished, though I bought it for being a no date and old school logo upgrade over the first version.

I can post pics when it arrives.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

There are 2 online sellers under $290 for the 96A225.

Not sure about this new version, as I really, Really like the black PVD model. One of our fellow WUS bought both old versions and swapped the gusts to create a no-date/old logo on silver blasted case. It looked terrific.


----------



## patr1ckd

Can anyone tell whether David Scott's watch was polished? When I look at the pictures I can't tell whether it's dirt/wear or finish on there.

I would like to buy the most realistic version.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultrasport

I did a search for "Dave Scott Bulova" and found several pictures that definitely look like it was a brushed finish on the sides. I was surprised to find an article from April of last year about him suing Bulova and Kay Jewelers for referencing him in their advertising. I was kind of surprised that he would sue but I don't want to get into the political side of that. In any event, all the pictures I found look like the watch was brushed finish. I have one of the polished ones on the way. I will be very interested to compare it to my Speedmaster which is of course, polished.

Fun observation.... I have a 96B258 (Moonwatch on bracelet) that I really like and enjoy wearing. It looks like it is going to easily meet the specification of 10 seconds per year. My Speedmaster (3572.50) on the other hand, with the beautiful 1863 movement is freshly serviced and is like new and face up, it loses about 6-7 seconds a day. Crown up, it gains about 5 seconds a day so that's how I "adjust" it when I wear it since it doesn't even have a hacking movement. Technology marches on!

Steve


----------



## patr1ckd

Ultrasport said:


> I did a search for "Dave Scott Bulova" and found several pictures that definitely look like it was a brushed finish on the sides. I was surprised to find an article from April of last year about him suing Bulova and Kay Jewelers for referencing him in their advertising. I was kind of surprised that he would sue but I don't want to get into the political side of that. In any event, all the pictures I found look like the watch was brushed finish. I have one of the polished ones on the way. I will be very interested to compare it to my Speedmaster which is of course, polished.
> 
> Fun observation.... I have a 96B258 (Moonwatch on bracelet) that I really like and enjoy wearing. It looks like it is going to easily meet the specification of 10 seconds per year. My Speedmaster (3572.50) on the other hand, with the beautiful 1863 movement is freshly serviced and is like new and face up, it loses about 6-7 seconds a day. Crown up, it gains about 5 seconds a day so that's how I "adjust" it when I wear it since it doesn't even have a hacking movement. Technology marches on!
> 
> Steve


I'm looking forward the the accuracy you mentioned. I currently go to my gshock when I need exact timing, but this watch will change that.

Interesting, so it's a question of whether to choose:

(1) the watch with the realistic brushed finish but unrealistic logo and date, or 
(2) the watch with the realistic logo and no date but unrealistic mirror polish, or 
(3) realistic logo and no date but black pvd.

Why they did this is just so confusing.

I'm not going to mod the watch, so swapping dials is not an option for me. I guess we will see when it arrives...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DECO665

Great looking watch. 

The million-dollar question though is, when are they going to scale this thing down to sub 40mm???????????


----------



## Firecrow911

AimPub55 said:


> I agree. The mechanisms are quite different. The 2 Speedmasters are great watches with great history, but I compare the time of the watch I am planning to wear each day with the atomic clock before I put on the watch. I have to reset the Speedys and I haven't had to reset the Bulova Lunar Pilot. I wear watches for aesthetics and favor time accuracy more.


+1 to that, I've worn my somewhat gaudy Crono AT for that reason. Looking for something a little more subdued with chrono without needing atomic syncing... Will definitely look at this.


----------



## failureisnottheoption

Hi to all of you.

I'm a proud owner of an Omega Moonwatch and an enthusiast for the Moonrace raced in the sixties. So I would like to buy for an everyday use the Bulova Pilot.

Becouse I would like to have a watch the most similar as possible (in the external) to the original one used on the Moon by Cdr. Scott during Apollo 15's E.V.A. in 1971... [Houston] we have a problem:

The ref. 96B258 is finished with the exact brushed steel

and

The ref 96A225 is finished in the wrong way (polished steel) but has the exact watch dial (with old Bulova logo and no datarium window).

So, the idea should be to buy the brushed one and replace the dial with the one of the 96A225 (and also the fake Nato strap (horror) with a replica of the long watchband used by the Apollo astronauts) 
The question is: are the ref. 96A225 feet in the same position of the ones of the ref. 96B258?

Does someone of you know it?

Many thanks!

Stefano from Italy


----------



## FL410

failureisnottheoption said:


> Hi to all of you.
> 
> I'm a proud owner of an Omega Moonwatch and an enthusiast for the Moonrace raced in the sixties. So I would like to buy for an everyday use the Bulova Pilot.
> 
> Becouse I would like to have a watch the most similar as possible (in the external) to the original one used on the Moon by Cdr. Scott during Apollo 15's E.V.A. in 1971... [Houston] we have a problem:
> 
> The ref. 96B258 is finished with the exact brushed steel
> 
> and
> 
> The ref 96A225 is finished in the wrong way (polished steel) but has the exact watch dial (with old Bulova logo and no datarium window).
> 
> So, the idea should be to buy the brushed one and replace the dial with the one of the 96A225 (and also the fake Nato strap (horror) with a replica of the long watchband used by the Apollo astronauts)
> The question is: are the ref. 96A225 feet in the same position of the ones of the ref. 96B258?
> 
> Does someone of you know it?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Stefano from Italy


Yes, yes they are. I did just that a few months ago.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/lunar-pilot-dial-swap-4920713.html


----------



## failureisnottheoption

Oh, perfect! 

I've not the ability to do myself the mod, so I'll buy the pieces and a technician do it.

Thanks for your prompt and complete reply! And now the mission is to modify the Scott's Pilot before july the 20th, ready with the Speedy for the Moon landing anniversary! 


Stefano


----------



## tayloreuph

failureisnottheoption said:


> Oh, perfect!
> 
> I've not the ability to do myself the mod, so I'll buy the pieces and a technician do it.
> 
> Thanks for your prompt and complete reply! And now the mission is to modify the Scott's Pilot before july the 20th, ready with the Speedy for the Moon landing anniversary!
> 
> Stefano


There have been a few posting about this on this forum. The dial can be ordered direct from Bulova through a repair person. I don't believe they need to have a Bulova account to do so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## failureisnottheoption

Thanks!


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

Love these Bulova Lunar models!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clwnbaby

Joined this forums just to join in on this conversation. I am just getting into watches and love the lunar pilot, looking to by one very soon. I had to go to my local store that had both models in stock so I could compare. I am kind of liking the newer model and the polished case. 

Curious if anyone has added a bracelet to the newer model (96A251) and how it looks?


----------



## Trellos

clwnbaby check out moon watch strap thread. Someone just posted what you are looking for. Cheers


----------

